# Oman



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I have to renew my visitors visa. Can anyone give tips on this and also what are the local senibilites regarding clothing, places to visit for the day etc? I will be travelling alone.

Many thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Are you doing a flight to Muscat or just a whizz over the border at Hatta?

-


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Elphaba,

I'll be driving over, Oman is only 100kms from where I live so it'll be a nice day out.

Will I need to wear a headscarf?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There is very little to do the other side of the border, which is why most people just nip over to sort out visas and come back again. Nothing to see either, unless you drive for an hour and even then it's only Sohar, which isn't worth a visit.

Firstly, do you car have insurance for Oman? If you own the car you can get insurance just before the Omani border outside Hatta (booth behind Shell petrol station. If you hire, you have to get the paperwork from the hire company.

It is a ridiculous process of stop start. Firstly you have to stop on the UAE side, collect papers & be stamped out, drive a few hundred yards to the Oman side, stop at the hall, queue up for more forms, pay your fees, drive around & back out. Then you stop again at the UAE side. Even if it is quiet it can take well over an hour.

Seriously, I wouldn't bother with that part of Oman. Muscat & that area is lovely, that that's a 2-3 hour drive from the border. Better to spend a little time around Hatta.

And no, you don't have to cover for Oman, Just dress conservatively as one should in Dubai.


-


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Elphaba, many thanks for your advice, I drive a hire car at present and to be honest, it would take an age to get anything in time for this weekend from them! I'll check out flights to Muscat instead!

When you mention forms from the UAE side, what are these exactly? I don't recall having forms to fill in when I flew out of Dubai in March.

How much are the fee's and can I pay in UAE Dirhams or will I need the currency of Oman?

Apologies for so many questions but I don't want to encounter problems when I arrive there.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you are going across to Hatta, there is nothing to see. You will need to drive to Sohar if you want to see/do anything (approx 2 hrs...its 1/2 way to Muscat)

No you dont need a headscarf, just be a little more conservative in your dress.

If going to border crossing at Hatta
1st stop, you hand over passport for UAE exit stamp
2nd stop police vehicle check (they will expect you to hop out and open boot for inspection)
After here there are a few petrol stations (1 is a new Shell)...just before petrol station on your R, you will need to stop and get Omani car insurance...you will need to show this at next stop.
(If you will be doing many trips to Oman, it is more economical to get a yearly insurance...approx 400-500 dhs...you can use this insurance also when crossing to Oman from RAK)...otherwise the insurance is about 100 dhs for 7 days.

From here you drive to the big Oman border control.
Park the car & go inside.

You will need to fill out a visa form.
Take this, passport and money for visa (approx 60 dhs per adult), + vehicle rego + Omani insurance papers to counter to be processed.
You will get an entry stamp into Oman

I believe you can also now do a re entry into UAE from there too (not 100% sure, as we always make it a weekend trip away)

Same process if doing it via RAK

Its horribly busy on a Fri there, so if going then, go as early as possible.

If you go on your 60th day here, I believe you will be charged as staying over...(its happened to us) as its really only 59 days visa.

hope this helps a little


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Coming overland via Oman is not the same as flying into Dubai. In the Omani customs hall there are forms to complete - nothing onerous.

I have to go out now, but will give you some info regrding Muscat later.

A popular visa hop is via Doha. Have a look as that is usually quite cheap.

-


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Many thanks to both of you for your advice. I'll let you know next week how it all went!

Elphaba, I may go to Doha instead, I'm just looking at various options at present, thanks for suggesting Qatar.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks to all for the time and advice; I've now booked a flight to Doha to visit a friend.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I drove from UAE to Oman last year on the tourist visa. I didn't have to pay anything entering or exiting (I think this has to do w/ being a tourist vs. a GCC resident). I would advise spending the weekend in Oman if you're going to go. Nizwa is nice (about a 4.5 hour drive from Muscat)-souk, lots of mountains, a quiet little town a couple of reasonably priced hotels. 

If you are re-entering on a vistor's visa, you might have your retina scanned (I did). I find that the border crossings can be a bit daunting. Some of them seem perpetually under construction (on the UAE side). I had to get out of my car, approach a trailor that involved walking up wooden planks to get to, and then I was motioned into the trailor from the door on the far end. They looked at my passport, sent me to a room where I had my eye scanned, and then stamped my passport before sending me out to my car (had to show the passport again to another border agent). If you do end up doing the drive over and back for a couple of days, it is A LOT of driving to major cities. The rest? Rocky mountains and lots of road.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, C, I do intend on visiting Oman and exploring when I have more time - work is keeping me too busy for anything pleasurable at the moment!! I'm staying overnight in Doha now and visiting a friend who has just moved there from Kuwait - can't wait to catch up on all the goss!!

Thanks, once again, everyones advice has been most helpful.


----------



## toby9stitch (Dec 11, 2008)

Does anyone know if i go with a rental car,
1) what is the registration car i bring in? do i just bring the contract that came with the rental and 
2)if i just buy that 100 dhs insurance?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

toby9stitch said:


> Does anyone know if i go with a rental car,
> 1) what is the registration car i bring in? do i just bring the contract that came with the rental and
> 2)if i just buy that 100 dhs insurance?



If you have a rental car you cannot get insurance at the border. Only the rental company can do this so you must contact them firstly for permission to take the vehicle out of the UAE and secondly to get supplementary insurance. If they permit this (not all do) you will need to collect the relevant papers from them.

-


----------

